# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [LG] Δεν ξεκινάει και βγάζει σφαλμα

## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα πρόκειται για το LG f8068qd πατάω το διακόπτη να ανοίξει ανάβει κανονικά άμα πας να επιλεξης πρόγραμμα βγάζει σφάλμα απλά είναι χωρίς οθόνη και ανάβουν αυτά τα λαμπάκια https://imgur.com/mEALj5n γνωρίζει κανείς τι σφάλμα είναι?

----------


## mariosmfj

Μαλλον εχει ενεργοποιηθει το κλειδωμα για παιδια.
Κρατησε πατημενα τα δυο κουμπια που αναβουν για 5 δευτερολεπτα.

----------


## mariosmfj

Καλημερα.
Τι εγινε τελικα?

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα φίλε μ δεν ήταν αυτό το δοκίμασα κάποιο error είναι αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω πιο με τα φωτάκια

----------

